# Tyre pressures for Autotrail Apache e700



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if any other AutotrailApache E700 owners could tell me what they set their tyre pressure at. When I purchased my vehicle from the dealer they set the pressure at 4.5bar yet the side of the tyre states 5.5 bar and the handbook states 5.5bar. 

When I ran the vehicle at 4.5bar it seemed more stable on the road. Any one give some idea of what should be an acceptable pressure. 

Thank you 

Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I can't answer your question directly but having had a similar confusion with my Autocruise, where the Autocruise manual recommended pressures, differed greatly from those on the cab door post, I contacted the tyre manufacturer who, although preferring to give pressures for actual loaded axle weighbridge figures, recommended maximum pressures for the maximum axle weights of my 'van.

These pressures differing from both of the others.

So, contact your tyre manufacturer and give them the maximum axle load figures for your Autotrail; or better, the actual running axle loads from a weighbridge.

hth

Harvey


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I have an Autotrail Mohican on a merc.chassis and I run it at 70 psi. (old money)all round and seems happy with that.When I carry the scooter on the back I increase the rear to 80 psi.

What is 4.5 bar in old money anyway.?

Backaxle.


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Tyre Presure for Autotrail Apache E700*

Backaxel, I think 5.5bar = 75psi I am not however 100% on the conversion. It seems rather odd that there is so much conflicting information both from the manafactures of the chasis, the Tyre Manufactures and the Motorhome constructures and indeed the dealers who really should have the answers as they service all the motorhomes on the forecourt.

Thank you all for the info.
Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Tyre pressures should be shown on a sticker on either of the door frames for the Cab. If it is on a Ducato X250 then tyre pressures are shown on a sticker on the passenger door frame.
Gerry


----------

